# Mr. Metzner's Flying Sub!



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Progress shots of Dave's Flying Sub build:

http://moebiusmodels.com/flyingSub/


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Verrrry Cool :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I wanna see the outtakes like where he skewers his thumb and then spills lacquer thinner on it.

(looks like a well engineered model!)


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

(looks like a well engineered model!)[/QUOTE]

it is.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Definitely pumped about this one!!

Wayne


----------



## thepixelpusher (Jan 31, 2009)

Can't wait!

Tom


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

thepixelpusher said:


> Can't wait!
> 
> Tom


Agreed!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*BEAUTI------FUL!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo:*


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Its going to be a busy summer on the water
:thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

:woohoo::thumbsup:

Dave has all the fun. 

Whats with the recess lines and pins for the landing gear, claw and hook doors etc??


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

My understanding of those recessed lines is that they're basically templates for those wishing to augment their kits with scratch-built or aftermarket detail parts.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Is that neeto or what? :thumbsup:

I probably will not but great for those who will! BUILD ON!


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Awww...just an excuse for me to buy a second kit!!:freak:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Argonaut said:


> Awww...just an excuse for me to buy a second kit!!:freak:


Go ahead, I did.....:thumbsup:


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

The FS kit looks sooo sweet! How did he get his when mine is still in preorder status? (sigh)


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Mine is a test shot!
Dave


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok. Well I'll just have to work on my Seaview until it shows up. Milt


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I do the product development work for Moebius so I get test shots of everything.
I do build-ups as part of process of de-bugging the test shots. 
At the same time I do painted build-ups for displays and for Instruction sheet photos.......

Dave


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Hopefully, the FS instructions will be layed out in the same format as the Chariot or Invisible Man instructions. I found the Space Pod instructions to be a little confusing (BTW, thanks for the exploded drawing!), but the Chariot sheets were compiled the way, IMHO, instructions should always be done. :thumbsup:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

a kit i have been waiting for, wood like to see how well the upper and lower hull have mate togther tho


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Seemlessly.It's a very nice fit,and I have been taking the top off and on for some time now.alex


----------

